# Poop Issues



## mmeeshell (Apr 2, 2013)

I've been feeding my papillon raw for 3.5 months and her poop have always been inconsistent. One, she doesn't poop everyday, ranging from 3-5 (not very often) days. Two, most of the time it looks normal and 'firm', but tends to leave a stain when I pick it up. Only a couple of times did it not leave any stain. She also has had several random episodes of very loose poop (not watery per se, just...."liquified poop", which happens even when she had bone the day before. And I noticed a couple of times it was really dark green. 

Currently she's on chicken, pork, beef, lamb, with chicken neck or wing for bone and chicken liver/pig kidney for organs. Sometimes I mix in ACV, and she also has a spatula of coconut oil every night. I'm planning to add a tiny bit of garlic alternate days (for the ticks) and probably start weekly half a raw egg a couple of weeks later. I weigh out the food based on 80-10-5-5.

Is there something wrong with my feeding plan that is causing the inconsistent poop? Too much too little? Appreciate any help!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Loose poop happens, and when it does it generally just means you need to add more bone. How often are you feeding organs? how big is the spatula you are giving coconut oil with? You don't need to give but about a teaspoon full for a papillon.


----------



## mmeeshell (Apr 2, 2013)

1. Well 10% of organs is 60g, so I give 10g everyday and rest a day. She has bone 3x (20g) a week. Is that too little? 
2. I'm not sure if teaspoons are the same size everywhere, but here the spatula i'm using is less than half of a normal teaspoon. Do I need to reduce the amount? 

Is it normal poop if it stains the ground?


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

My senior gal eats ground raw and she was alot like yours, in some things. Gemma would poop every 2-3 days; been on raw since February and about six weeks go, she started going daily. No more soft poop either. Maybe here & there but hardly ever.

As far as leaving a stain, Gemma does that too, when she eats more beef.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

mmeeshell said:


> 1. Well 10% of organs is 60g, so I give 10g everyday and rest a day. She has bone 3x (20g) a week. Is that too little?
> 2. I'm not sure if teaspoons are the same size everywhere, but here the spatula i'm using is less than half of a normal teaspoon. Do I need to reduce the amount?
> 
> Is it normal poop if it stains the ground?



The 10% of organs is given usually spread out over about a weeks time, not 10% each day. Some people give organs in the full amount once a week, others spread it out in very small amounts during a weeks time. Overdoing organs can be toxic when done for long periods of time. So, if you are feeding the full 10% on a daily basis, it's probably too much.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Naturalfeddogs is right. Dark tar like poo usually means too much organ. It can also cause diarrhea. I would tone back the organ meat to about 2x a week and see how she does.


----------



## Gally (Jan 28, 2012)

I don't actually think 1/3 of an ounce (10 grams) per day is too much organ for a papillon. The problem might be that it is too much too soon though. 3.5 months on raw isn't that long and introducing organs should be done very gradually. When you introduced organs did you give her a tiny sliver at a time and work up to bigger pieces?

I'd also make sure you are feeding the organ with a bone inclusive meal to help keep the poop consistent.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Organs are introduced at about the 3rd month. I introed new proteins every 2 weeks(and when poo was firm). Following that schedule, my pug was ready for organs by the beginning of the 3rd month. 

I'd start with only 1 organ, liver. And add only a little bit at a time, slowly working up to the amount she'd need to get. Once she is solid on liver, try adding kidney with it. Again a little bit at a time.


----------



## mmeeshell (Apr 2, 2013)

Yes its only 10grams per day, not 10%. 
And yes, she started with shavings off the liver and gradually increased. Kidney was recent. I guess I'll stop the kidney for now and reduce her liver a little. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Jan Fred (Jul 23, 2013)

What's the best food for a lactating dog? Please help.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

Jan Fred said:


> What's the best food for a lactating dog? Please help.


It's best to start you're own thread instead of derailing someone else's thread.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

mmeeshell said:


> Yes its only 10grams per day, not 10%.
> And yes, she started with shavings off the liver and gradually increased. Kidney was recent. I guess I'll stop the kidney for now and reduce her liver a little.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


Maybe she does best receiving a small amount of each daily?

If I give my pug her full 10% in 1 meal and she gets cannon butt! Yuck! I give her tiny bits everyday in her breakfast/dinner. She keeps her firm poos and does best this way.


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

im not to smart on raw yet but i do know garlic is toxic to dogs and cats please research the garlic more i hope you find whats wrong with your dog


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

mewlittle said:


> im not to smart on raw yet but i do know garlic is toxic to dogs and cats please research the garlic more i hope you find whats wrong with your dog


Garlic in small amounts is fine. What do you think Bug Off garlic is? If you give really huge amounts for a long period of time, that could cause problems. But it's small amounts at a time. Liver is also toxic in huge amounts. That's why it's only given in smaller amounts to be able to get benefits from it. Just like garlic.


----------



## emanliame (Oct 5, 2013)

Sounds to me like you're having a pretty common problem - inconsistent input leading to inconsistent output, so to speak. I had similar issues with my dog when I put him on a raw diet and while yours might be a different case, I was only able to get his stool consistent by switching to a commercially prepared raw frozen diet. I'm sure others will disagree, but I do think some dogs struggle more than others when it comes to adjusting to not just a raw diet, but a raw diet that is a inconsistent mix of meats, organs, etc. You might try a commercially prepared raw diet, at least to start out, which will give your dog a consistent mix of a raw diet and give him/her time to adjust purely to raw food without also having to deal with significant variety. If you ultimately want a more traditional raw approach - feeding animal parts specifically - you could try making that switch after your dog seems to have settled into raw. Just an idea...


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Commercial raw tends to have higher bone content.
I think you said you are only feeding about 10% bone. I'd increase that to 20 or 30% and see how your pup does and adjust it from there. My dog needs 20-30% bone. I feed a boneless meal a couple of times a week, but I tend to find both dogs need bone in almost every meal to keep their stools firm.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

80-10-10 is a guideline not a firm rule. Most of my own dogs need considerably more than 10% bone and we have been feeding raw for years. Adjust according to your dog's stool and how he looks. Liver is the one thing yo want to keep right at that 5% mark but the rest is pretty flexible. 

Liz


----------



## mmeeshell (Apr 2, 2013)

I've realized that she needs around 30g of bone every alternate day as opposed to her usual 10% of 20g. She also gets loose poop if the pork that meal was extra fatty. Other than these known problems, her poop is pretty nice and firm.


----------

